# Need a new spinning reel



## turbotodd (Jul 15, 2019)

Lost my favorite Falcon 6' rod a couple weeks ago. It had a Pflueger President #25 reel on it spooled with Tatsu 4lb. Great setup for what I do. I was fishing the local lake and the fish were slow, decided to try another spot. They were slow there too but at least got a few here & there. Well I baited another rod (the falcon) at a different depth and went with it. Pretty soon it took off, went over the side and I watched it slowly head toward the bottom. It disappeared about 10' down and that was the last I saw of it. 

Anyway I picked up a 6'6" trout slayer rod from Leland's (UL/fast) and like it. However, the reel that is on it leaves a LOT to be desired. It's an OLD shimano spinning reel, spooled with 8lb mono. I got it used. The old Falcon came from Goodwill of all places; this one came from a yard sale. Reel and all.

What's out there? Freshwater....ultralight, typically stay with 4 or 6 lb. Vertical jigging for crappies and occasionally use them for trout on the local streams. Not looking to spend more than $100! Y'all got any recommendations?


----------



## -CN- (Jul 17, 2019)

Exactly the reel you had previously is the one I was gonna recommend.
But on a budget of $100 you can get the President XT - it is extra awesome and you'll still be under budget. Size 20 is my favorite for panfish and size 25 for bass and trout. 

I also like the Pflueger Summit XT available at Cabela's.


----------



## thedude (Jul 17, 2019)

Check out six gill reels. $40 is a bargain. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## njdanmc (Jul 19, 2019)

If you’re wanting to stay with Pfleuger I would check out the Supreme. It’s right at $99 and has upgraded components compared to the President. 
My three main reels are a Supreme, Daiwa BG and Stradic FK. The Supreme and BG are both excellent with a slight nod to the BG because it feels stronger dragging LMB through weeds and lily pads. 
I also have 5 Presidents that have treated me well but are starting to wear out, feel rough and the spools are starting to wobble. I’m slowly replacing them with Daiwa BGs - only because i receive a monthly coupon that saves me $25 for purchases over $100.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Jul 19, 2019)

Check out the Shimano FX series. Tackle Direct has them for around $15. I have six of them. No ball bearings but still pretty smooth.
Great for panfish and trout


----------



## overboard (Jul 19, 2019)

For what you are describing check out the Shimano Sienna 500FD, pretty good reel for the price.


----------

